# Chess Pieces



## rilanda (Jul 2, 2012)

For those of you who would like to make their own chess pieces here is the drawing I worked to when I produced the chess table you can see in my projects. The quality of the drawing is poor, that is because I have had to convert my cad drawing to JPEG to be able to post here, but if it helps use it.








the finished pieces


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks. 
The board will be easy comparing to the pieces.
I iamagine that only the only easy pieces will be checker pieces.


----------

